# Far Northern CA



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello all,
I am 46 yrs old and currently live in FAR Northern CA. I learned to ski in 1985 and loved it but was unable to go after that partly due to moving to Oklahoma where there are no mountains. Last year I moved back to CA and took my daughter to the local ski park to take snowboarding lessons. They informed me it was a two for one deal and that I could take lessons for free, yeah $0 so I went for it and boy am I glad. I went every single Sunday last season but our local park season is only from about mid Jan to Just before Easter. Most other parks are an over night trip or more away so ugh. Anyway, I love snowboarding and have been looking forward to going again every day since they closed the parks.

I enjoy taking it easy, but towards the end of the season I was wanting to learn more stuff. Unfortunately I am the most advanced rider I go with as everyone else I know actually took it up after I did. It would be great to find more experienced riders that wouldn't mind teaching an old dog some new tricks.

Gear:
2013 Burton Honcho 158
Ruler Restricted size 11 boots
Burton Freestyle bindings

I am 6'1", 190'


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mt bachelor? If your that far north then this may be closer.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Where in "Far" NorCal? I lived in Humoldt county 20 years ago! Didn't snowboard then. I know Most good places would have been overnighters n long weekenders, but they would have definitely been worth the drive!


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Argo said:


> Mt bachelor? If your that far north then this may be closer.


Mount Bachelor is about 5 hours north of me so that's 10 hours drive time I still have to spend the night somewhere sometime. I've never really planned trips before unless I'm going like one way so I'm not really good at figuring out how to do that yet so if anyones got any advice.... I need to find ride sharing. I'm sure I could probably do that


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Chomps is a hippie stoner?


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

I live in Shasta County about an hour south of Mt. Shasta. I did go to Mt Ashland last year and can't wait to go back even if the lodge leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Chomps is a hippie stoner?


Ahhh! So you've heard of the "Emerald Triangle" eh?  
Don't forget tho, that part of CA. has it's share of gun totin' rright wing ******** too. . Lol (...timber industry!)


Some pretty excellent salmon n steelhead fishing tho. At least in the streams that still had natural and not mostly fishery populations.
Actually, I was more of an "Artsy Fartsy" type. As a Nature Photographer, I loved the scenery and wildlife there. Although roaming the woods in cammies, with a camera and telephoto lens, I was more often assumed to be "CAMP" rather than Hippie tree hugger! Had more than a few "Dicey" encounters! :blink:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a couple buddies who grew up in the Redding/Mt. Shasta area. The drive to Tahoe isn't that bad, and there are more resorts options than going North. Season passes are stupid cheap right now too. Epic Pass gets you Northstar, Heavenly, Kirkwood, and a plethora of other resorts out of state. Squaw and Alpine have a pass deal as well.


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Ahhh! So you've heard of the "Emerald Triangle" eh?
> Don't forget tho, that part of CA. has it's share of gun totin' rright wing ******** too. . Lol (...timber industry!)
> 
> Actually, I was more of an "Artsy Fartsy" type. As a Nature Photographer, I loved the scenery and wildlife there. Although roaming the woods in cammies, with a camera and telephoto lens, I was more often assumed to be "CAMP" rather than Hippie tree hugger! Had more than a few "Dicey" encounters! :blink:


I explained this area to my sister when she came out as a "nearly" perfect marriage between hippies and ********. To prove my point I showed her 8 pickups and 6 (yes 6) VW bugs in the same parking lot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I stopped in eureka for diesel one afternoon and a tree higher tried to bitch at me cause I have a big gas hog truck. I asked what their mileage in their 1990ish Volvo wagon was, he said 15mpg.

I yelled at him for a while and told him to educate himself before he comes to confront someone about shit he doesn't know anything about. My big ass diesel gets 21mpg on the highway and has 90% less emissions than a standard gasoline engine. I think he though he was gonna get his ass kicked or something cause he literally ran in a circle and then back to his car and left immediately. My wife was like wtf? She assumed he was coming to talk truck and complement my truck because that's the norm. She laughed when I told her.


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Argo said:


> I stopped in eureka for diesel one afternoon and a tree higher tried to bitch at me cause I have a big gas hog truck. I asked what their mileage in their 1990ish Volvo wagon was, he said 15mpg.
> 
> I yelled at him for a while and told him to educate himself before he comes to confront someone about shit he doesn't know anything about. My big ass diesel gets 21mpg on the highway and has 90% less emissions than a standard gasoline engine. I think he though he was gonna get his ass kicked or something cause he literally ran in a circle and then back to his car and left immediately. My wife was like wtf? She assumed he was coming to talk truck and complement my truck because that's the norm. She laughed when I told her.


The 2nd best mileage I have ever gotten was in a 199x Lincoln towncar. I got about 37mpg at an average of about 70 mph on a back highway from CO to OKC then hit 41 on the highway. I have wanted one ever since but alas no such luck.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Okierider66 said:


> Mount Bachelor is about 5 hours north of me so that's 10 hours drive time I still have to spend the night somewhere sometime. I've never really planned trips before unless I'm going like one way so I'm not really good at figuring out how to do that yet so if anyones got any advice.... I need to find ride sharing. I'm sure I could probably do that


Umm Yeah,.. Dude, not to be a dick or anything, but I drive 4.5 hours to get to a lousy 500ft. hill, covered mostly in man made ice and occasionally an inch or two of fresh! And that's to get to the closest semi decent resort!! To get anyplace Really good,.. 11-12-14 hours _minimum_,_ ONE Way!!! _:blink: Soooooo,... not a lot of sympathy to be had here for a 5 hour drive to get to some _real_ vertical and runs longer than 1/2 a mile! :dunno:

I started riding when I was 50, so as an Old Fart myself, I do understand that if going solo,.. that's a _long_ assed haul before & after shredding 6-8-9 hours on the slope! If I were you, I'd start hanging out in the PNW regional forum here to maybe find some local riding bud's! Also, I would be hanging out & making friends at _ALL_ the local SB shops hoping to find anybody as obsessed as I am to split the driving duties and gas! :thumbsup:

Welcome to the Addiction!


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Umm Yeah,.. Dude, not to be a dick or anything, but I drive 4.5 hours to get to a lousy 500ft. hill, covered mostly in man made ice and occasionally an inch or two of fresh! And that's to get to the closest semi decent resort!! To get anyplace Really good,.. 11-12-14 hours _minimum_,_ ONE Way!!! _:blink: Soooooo,... not a lot of sympathy to be had here for a 5 hour drive to get to some _real_ vertical and runs longer than 1/2 a mile! :dunno:
> 
> I started riding when I was 50, so as an Old Fart myself, I do understand that if going solo,.. that's a _long_ assed haul before & after shredding 6-8-9 hours on the slope! If I were you, I'd start hanging out in the PNW regional forum here to maybe find some local riding bud's! Also, I would be hanging out & making friends at _ALL_ the local SB shops hoping to find anybody as obsessed as I am to split the driving duties and gas! :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the Addiction!


LOL thanks. Yeah, I know people have it worse. I am an Okie (as my name refers to) there are NO snow sports there, unless you count snowball fights and tubing. I was actually kinda hoping to find some riding buds here. Good luck to you in getting to the slopes and trees this coming season. I am dreaming of doing NZ next summer if I can swing the dough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Okierider66 said:


> _*...I was actually kinda hoping to find some riding buds here.*_ Good luck to you in getting to the slopes and trees this coming season. I am dreaming of doing NZ next summer if I can swing the dough.


I'm talking about here! :thumbsup: In the "US Regional Forums" section on this site! The Northwestern regional forum. You will proly find some local dudes! (Same guys as anyplace else here, just a little more specifically local guys & info!!) During the season, I spend a lot of time on the Midwest Regional. Met and rode with a couple guys there, but they've all got wives & kids, (...I don't!) So planning any trips with them can be a pain! LOL!!!

Check it out & see if you get more local leads! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

2.5 - 3 hours to a small but fun hill (Bear Mountain). 6 hours to a major mountain (Mammoth). 

But Southwest flies to all the good areas (Portland, Seattle, SLC, Denver, Tahoe) near here so that's what we do. Wait for a sale and snatch up tickets.

I may be working part time in SF so hopefully I'll have more Tahoe trips in my near future.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You guys seriously have my sympathies. I don't think I'd keep up the sport if I had that kind of lag time just to get there. I'm not going to add insult to injury by gloating (ok, maybe a little) but we have so many choices within an hour or two in the lower mainland, it's almost embarrassing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You guys seriously have my sympathies. I don't think I'd keep up the sport if I had that kind of lag time just to get there. I'm not going to add insult to injury by gloating (ok, maybe a little) but we have so many choices within an hour or two in the lower mainland, it's almost embarrassing.


.... Not to mention, I Live smack dab in the middle of the snow belt and the mountain west and even SOCAL get a longer season!

Today, I hate Donutz!!! . I do have a hill an hour away. Iy's got 300 whole feet of vert. and the longest run is .3 mi. :blink: I hit it every chance I get too! 

I am not joking, if I had discovered snowboarding As a young man 30 years ago while I was still living in Southern California, I would be a complete and total snowbum!!! I'd be A lot like those surfer dudes I never really understood, id b working at the Starbucks on the mountain just so I could be there And ride every single day!!!!!!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You guys seriously have my sympathies. I don't think I'd keep up the sport if I had that kind of lag time just to get there. I'm not going to add insult to injury by gloating (ok, maybe a little) but we have so many choices within an hour or two in the lower mainland, it's almost embarrassing.


True, but at the same time I can't complain about San Diego weather the rest of the year. And the women in tank tops and bikinis year round :yahoo:


----------

